# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  > [SOLVED] convert Days to Years, Months, Days

## Klaudebou

I want to convert lets say 1890 Days from today to Years Months, Days!!

Ex: 1890 Days = 6 years, 3 months and 23 days

What is the formula???
Thanks

----------


## David McRitchie

=TODAY()+1890    and format as a date. for the first part.
Don't know what the Example has to do with the question.

If you don't want the date shown above, then
show what is supplied  and what you want preferable with low cell addresses..
---
HTH,
David McRitchie, Microsoft MVP - Excel    [site changed  Nov. 2001]
My Excel Pages:  http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/excel.htm
Search Page:        http://www.mvps.org/dmcritchie/excel/search.htm

"Klaudebou" <Klaudebou@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message news:A773BA81-7CFD-42BB-A109-F0B9B515E122@microsoft.com...
> I want to convert lets say 1890 Days from today to Years Months, Days!!
>
> Ex: 1890 Days = 6 years, 3 months and 23 days
>
> What is the formula???
> Thanks

----------


## Peo Sjoblom

How do you get 6 years 3 months and 23 days?

=DATEDIF(TODAY(),TODAY()+1890,"y")&" year(s),
"&DATEDIF(TODAY(),TODAY()+1890,"ym")&" month(s) and
"&DATEDIF(TODAY(),TODAY()+1890,"md")&" day(s)"

returns 5 years, 2 months and 2 days
--

Regards,

Peo Sjoblom


"Klaudebou" <Klaudebou@discussions.microsoft.com> wrote in message
news:A773BA81-7CFD-42BB-A109-F0B9B515E122@microsoft.com...
> I want to convert lets say 1890 Days from today to Years Months, Days!!
>
> Ex: 1890 Days = 6 years, 3 months and 23 days
>
> What is the formula???
> Thanks

----------


## Rayo K

Try this:

If D is the total number of days:

Years = INT(D/365)
Months = INT(MOD(D,365)/30)
Days = MOD(MOD(D,365),30)

Assuming of course a 365 day year and 30 day month. If you want to put those
together, use CONCATENATE()

HTH
RJK

"Klaudebou" wrote:

> I want to convert lets say 1890 Days from today to Years Months, Days!!
>
> Ex: 1890 Days = 6 years, 3 months and 23 days
>
> What is the formula???
> Thanks

----------


## imonly_ik

=CONCATENATE(INT(B38/365)," Years ", INT(MOD(B38,365)/30), " Months ", MOD(MOD(B38,365),30), " Days ")
where you can replace B38 with your number or field where you update your value
Imran Khalid

----------

